# Grassy Weed?



## Stradguy93 (9 mo ago)

I am at wits end trying to knock back a very stoloniferous weed in my zoysia, can someone help identify this weed? At first I thought it was crab grass, however now I am thinking it is actually more like St. Augustine grass. Any help would be appreciated.

So far it has not responded to Quinclorac, Image Southern Lawn Weed killer (Propylene Glycol, Dimethylamine), or Image Nutsedge Killer. I did have it turn almost 90% brown in early March with a prodiamine application, however since then it has been strong and healthy and covers about 500 sq ft area.


----------



## Stradguy93 (9 mo ago)




----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Could be centipede.


----------



## TJR (Nov 25, 2020)

The resistance traits that you bring up, plus its recovery from weakening-makes me wonder if you may have Dallisgrass in that area of your lawn.


----------



## Stradguy93 (9 mo ago)

Thanks for the replies

It is very low lying, stoloniferous and dense. The grass or weed seems to be very established in this area (purchased the house 8 months ago so prior lawn history is an unknown.) I DO have centipede grass in a section of my lawn about 30 yards away, however there is no centipede grass between this patch of unknow grass/weed and that section of the lawn; they are also separated by a retaining wall. I have successfully knocked back all crab grass and other weeds so far, this is the only thing left. 
I scalped the yard about a month back and this weed/grass was so low lying that my mower didn't even touch it at its lowest setting. I have some Fusilade II on the way and will test it out on an area and see if it works, from what I have read if it is Centipede it should knock it back without harming my zoysia.


----------

